
Elon Musk says he sent ventilators to hospitals, they got something else instead - erentz
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/17/tech/elon-musk-ventilators-california/index.html
======
sebastianconcpt
A simple and cheap cabin makes it really valuable for less acute patients
[https://www.cnnbrasil.com.br/saude/2020/04/13/fisioterapeuta...](https://www.cnnbrasil.com.br/saude/2020/04/13/fisioterapeutas-
criam-cabine-de-protecao-para-ajudar-pacientes-em-manaus)

